# Easy rear view mirror upgrade?



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

So my wife's '14 Beetle R has a weird tiny rear view mirror. Would any mk6 VW rear view mirror bolt on? I have a mk4 mirror and it bolts into my mk5 so I guessing mk4 and 5s aren't going to bolt on as I tried. The bracket is different size.

I don't want to buy a whole new mirror assembly and glue the bracket in place and so forth. 

Would be great to buy a used mirror only that bolts on to the same support bracket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadeye (Sep 18, 2015)

Don't know if it's the same in the US, but here in the UK VW sell a bigger mirror for the Beetle that they list as a 'retailer fit' which may require a special tool.


----------



## mumu (Dec 13, 2012)

I have replaced mine with aftermarket ones with auto dimming. I believe it is the same as mk6 gti, did mine in 2012 and it was too early to have beetle specific aftermarket parts during that time.
For the mirror itself, it can be removed by twisting the base mount.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Cool thank you, I'll try that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodacollier (Dec 4, 2016)

Did anyone ever find a good solution to the small OEM rear view mirrors ?

Not sure if I should buy a larger strap on type ( I know that doesn’t sound PG ) or a dash camera variety or if there is a unique solution. 

I have a ‘12 Beetle Turbo that my kids drive and I’d like them to be able to see a little better. 


'16 MK7 R Manual
Uni Stage 2 w/ BCS Exhaust


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Try this*

A friend of mine gave me a mirror he had from a Tijuan(?) and I replaced my mirror in my 2015 Beetle with this one. It comes off easily with a twist counter-clockwise (I think). 



I found a few on eBay you can look into buying. Just make sure it has the base like the one I've pointed to with the red arrow below. It should work.


----------



## rodacollier (Dec 4, 2016)

I bought the mirror but it didn’t seem to want to come loose from the mount, but the ball popped out of the socket on the back of the mirror and the ball and socket on the beetle was too large for the replacement mirror. Anybody know a year and model that has the same socket size? 

The mirror on the beetle easily pulls straight off the mount and pops right back on, smart design. 


'16 MK7 R Manual
Uni Stage 2 w/ BCS Exhaust


----------



## Renman333 (Dec 12, 2016)

Here is a direct fit and cheap OEM Part# 8D0857511A which is an Audi part # and also A Lamborghini # Funny How it is alot cheaper as a Lamborghini part. I bought one from here and it just twists on like the original . https://www.bullstuff.com/rear-view-mirror-pn-8D0857511A

Cheers


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I have two of these, one on my Focus ST and one on my wife's 2017 Beetle convertible. It clips on securely, does not vibrate, and the mirror is high quality with no distortion. The slight curve to it gives visibility out of the side windows in your blindspots as well. You will lose the day/night dimming feature, however. It's an easy upgrade for less than $15.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0086ZNFNA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*mirror woes*

I purchased one off ebay to replace, and have a bigger mirror. (that OEM one is a joke/so small).
Anyway, for the life of me, I CANNOT twist it clockwise, OR counterclockwise HARD enough without total fear/paranoia of breaking the windshield.
Im not the weakest, NOR strongest man in the world, but I'm pretty sure I could trash the windshield if I twisted any harder on that mirror.
I've also thought of maybe putting a large channel locks (with a nice rag on it to prevent galling, etc), JUST to see if maybe the extra torque could assist, but
again, too paranoid to trash/break the windshield.
Hate to have bring it to a bodyyshop and pay someone to do it...………..MY luck it'd pop right off in their hand, and I" feel like a bigger wuss...……….:>(


----------

